# Need a programer



## Incaros (Apr 13, 2008)

I need someone who knows how to program video games and/or a web page designer for a...project I am coming up with. Any takers? oo


----------



## lilEmber (Apr 13, 2008)

I can do web pages and some game engines but what are you talking about here? like on what scale, what engine we kinda need a tad bit more information ^.=.^


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 13, 2008)

Mmm I agree with Newf... I can do quite a bit of web work and a little with game engines but Info is needed.


----------



## MadPlumber (Apr 13, 2008)

I am currently into writing games utilizing the C++ language and the Allegro library.  I might be interested in a project, but I would need more information.

I have next to no knowledge of web programming or design, however.


----------



## lilEmber (Apr 13, 2008)

I am very basic in game design because I haven't really worked on anything bigger than modifications for games I would most likely not know the engine you've picked at all, now web design I can do that in a flash and make it small in size so loading is a breeze wile keeping it looking good but...it all depends on what this is fore really, if I am getting paid for it, or if this is something you want done for free...


----------



## Incaros (Apr 13, 2008)

Well payment depends. If its freeware...not sure. BUT...if I (and anyone who joins the team) feels the game deserves it, and can find a way to split the share with everyone involved, I am willing to make it a paid download game. I plan on making a fairly complex rogue like, with art in it, not just letters and symbols...and maybe portraits of creatures, people, and things, etc. The basic thing about it is, you can buy forts or caves and make them your own, make some of your own, or take over dungeons and forts you clean out. Both kinds have benefits and weaknesses....like above ground forts are easly attacked by air and big ground units, BUT it would also allow your scouts to see father off, and makes your ranged attackers more effect and would not have risk of cave ins when expanding. Underground caves and such, however, would be at less risk from siege engines, flying enemies, large enemies, etc. Plus depending on the set up, traps and ambushes inside would be MUCH more effective. The downsides would be cave inns, your scouts would not be able to see as effectivly, and unless there are high trees, rocks, or mountains near by (as in, the cave is IN a mountain, for example) ranged attackers would not be as effective as those firing from a forts towers. There are also some more Ideas I am thinking of adding in...like maybe different main characters that could be set up...or joining guilds or starting your own and such.


----------



## codewolf (Apr 13, 2008)

Incaros said:
			
		

> Well payment depends. If its freeware...not sure. BUT...if I (and anyone who joins the team) feels the game deserves it, and can find a way to split the share with everyone involved, I am willing to make it a paid download game. I plan on making a fairly complex rogue like, with art in it, not just letters and symbols...and maybe portraits of creatures, people, and things, etc. The basic thing about it is, you can buy forts or caves and make them your own, make some of your own, or take over dungeons and forts you clean out. Both kinds have benefits and weaknesses....like above ground forts are easly attacked by air and big ground units, BUT it would also allow your scouts to see father off, and makes your ranged attackers more effect and would not have risk of cave ins when expanding. Underground caves and such, however, would be at less risk from siege engines, flying enemies, large enemies, etc. Plus depending on the set up, traps and ambushes inside would be MUCH more effective. The downsides would be cave inns, your scouts would not be able to see as effectivly, and unless there are high trees, rocks, or mountains near by (as in, the cave is IN a mountain, for example) ranged attackers would not be as effective as those firing from a forts towers. There are also some more Ideas I am thinking of adding in...like maybe different main characters that could be set up...or joining guilds or starting your own and such.


i do a fair bit of coding in PHP and mysql, admitedly i'm not the best out there but i'm willing to put in my fair share of work


----------



## MadPlumber (Apr 13, 2008)

It sounds like you want to make something comparable to Travian.  Like I said, web programming is not my forte, so you're best to consult the users who work in web-based languages.


----------



## Incaros (Apr 13, 2008)

MadPlumber said:
			
		

> It sounds like you want to make something comparable to Travian.  Like I said, web programming is not my forte, so you're best to consult the users who work in web-based languages.


Actually...I just want the web page to host and advertise the game on. The game is not a web game. Its...a program. On the computer.


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 15, 2008)

Hmmm, I see....

I whipped this up out of a few bits and pieces I had left floating on my system, bits of different templates placed together and so on.

It's not too good, but then again I only spent about half and hour putting things together.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 16, 2008)

I thought this said "Need a ProGamer".

Yeah that's all.


----------



## skulltoe (Apr 16, 2008)

I can program some... Very SLIGHT knowledge of C++, only enough to make myself DLLs for darkbasic professional . I'd be happy to program in that, but I don't think it's compatible much with C++ besides DLL support, so if you want it in C++, stick with people that know that.

I can also do some 3d modeling, not too great though. I have 3dsmax and blender.

As for web design, I know HTML, PHP, Javascript, annd... some other stuff. Flash/actionscript if that counts.

So sure, I'd be happy to help. Here's a little physics/motionblur demo I made in darkbasic pro (with Ageia PhysX, so you'll need to go to ageia.com and get their drivers):

http://rapidshare.com/files/108092112/motionblur.exe.html


----------



## Eevee (Apr 17, 2008)

DarkBasic?  Really?  :|

Although this doesn't sound very roguelike at all, it does sound very 2D, and as such I would strongly advise using pygame.

(also fuck PHP)


----------



## MadPlumber (Apr 17, 2008)

I might still be interested, but I might need more of a description than that.  Maybe possible ideas of screenshots and games it might compare to _(SimCity, Risk, Legend of Mana, etc.)_ could be helpful.

As for DarkBasic, that is not a tool I am going to recommend.  I was briefly employed to someone who wanted me to write horribly-complex games with DarkBasic, but it is a very inefficient tool and it lacks object-oriented programming which is an absolute necessity in game programming.


----------



## skulltoe (Apr 17, 2008)

Look up Darkbasic Pro. Crazy improvement over the original DarkBasic. I have a lot of external DLLs to adapt for pretty much any situation, including Flash Files and object management. And DBpro doesn't use that crappy editor, plus it runs faster and the compiler produces machine code instead of interpreted C++. I wouldn't say it is inefficient, though C++'s constant DirectX function calls are... painful.


----------



## PogoRoo (Apr 17, 2008)

That's lazy. You want someone to do all the coding while you tell them what you want them to do without doing equivalent work yourself? 

Your game will most likely never happen. Look how many furries post this SAME topic.


----------



## Incaros (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry...double post. Accidently hit the post button early. >.<


----------



## Incaros (Apr 18, 2008)

Well...the idea for it...-thinks- I guess it would be 2D, except for some scenes, and like when a character looks closely at art, or creature profiles, etc. There might also be "pop ups" when they read books. Think of it this way...its not as BIG as sim city, but a character can talk to special NPCs to have them start building things, and can have lay out and designs drawn out for them by workers, or exploring the tunnels. Most characters invited to move into the fort will likely not affect decoration save for graffiti, or in their private quarters, if they have them, or have "personality" to do it. The main character would likely an inventory where they can "use" items in their room to decorate it. And its rogue like because the main character has stats, can die, etc. I think it was inspired by drawf fortress. You can make forts in it...but it has no tyle set, and is symbols. And only one playable race in fort mode. Mine is not so much a group of a race making a fort, but one character either taking over a fort, making his/her own, or just wandering the world, adventuring. Or maybe making forts and such, then selling them for profit.


----------



## Incaros (Apr 18, 2008)

And before anyone says it, I would not really call this a rip off. If you did, you would like to call...several dozen games a rip off. Heck, you would probably have to call ever roguelike out there a rip off, because their engines are based off a game. The only real simularities are the fort building, and "midevil" (possibly) setting. And both, if goals are met, could be considerd roguelikes.


----------

